
Firefox 75 overhauls the browser's address bar - joosters
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/firefox-75-overhauls-the-browsers-address-bar/
======
wlkr
For extra links etc. this is being extensively discussed on Reddit at the
moment [0]. As another comment pointed out, so far it seems reversible by
setting browser.urlbar.update1 to false in about:config (requires browser
restart) but it is apparently unlikely this will persist as an option.

[0]:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/fwhlva/address_bar...](https://old.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/fwhlva/address_barawesomebar_design_update_in_firefox_75/)

------
sovok_x
I don't have enough F-words to explain how I feel about the new address bar.

@Mozilla: Can you at least not remove about:config entries to disable it, in
the later releases, please.

